# Mustang 67 - Eleanor



## greis

Here´s my last model finished - Mustang 67 Eleanor 

The kit is from AMT with some body modifications and custom Wheels


----------



## scottnkat

nice looking kit. looks great


----------



## Ian Anderson

It is nice, I agree with Scoot, and others who will post on this as well now, and killer workmanship as well ALL THE WAY AROUND, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT, And THAT'S WHAT WORRIES ME HERE MAN...lol... 
So don't get me wrong when I say, I SURE WISH WE COULD HAVE SEEN IT BEING BUILT IS ALL, SO WE WOULD ALL KNOW and learn from it,...but that is a very clean job man, Defiantly A PRO BUILD,..... 
I will have to take your word for this one as well, and say,....
Nice build man..Thinks for showing it to us...




Ian


----------



## steve123

Boy, is that pretty!

Very nice work. The wife wants one of those for her desk. How much did the amt kit come with and what did you have to do yourself?

Steve


----------



## greis

Thanks all for your nice words

Steve

To modify the AMT kit you need some body modifications, as you can see 



















And you also need a photoetched grille and custom wheels. 

There´s 2 resin manufactures who made a transkit for use with AMT GT-350
one in Brasil [email protected]

and one in Germany by Scale Productions.

If you want model details of my modifications, please send me a message and look at http://cs.scaleautomag.com/SCACS/forums/t/30321.aspx


----------



## Ian Anderson

Defiantly a PRO BUILD MAN..."That the way you do it"....Would be hard to beat a build like this BY ANYONE OUT HERE, VERY NICE WORK, I'm impressed dude, would have sworn it was Die-cast before,...lol...I know better now....KILLER SKILL......One of the best I have ever seen as well...




Ian "EAT CROW" Anderson......lol


----------



## harristotle

Awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo

very nice!


----------



## spencer1984

Nicely done! I'm still hung up on the wheel arches, yours turned out great.


----------



## PF Flyer

Cool! Super detailing.


----------



## 440 dakota

incredible job the body mods are very nicely done


----------

